# Bei Anruf Biss!!!



## kohlie0611 (10. August 2014)

Moin moin, ich hab da mal was neues konstruiert…wer hat schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das es super währe, wenn es einen elektrischen Bissanzeiger geben würde, der einen bei einem Biss anruft, der sieht hier meinen ersten Prototypen….funktioniert mit einem 9 Volt betrieben Bissanzeiger mit Klinkensteckerausgang und einer D1 oder D2 Prepaid-Card. Sobald der Bissanzeiger aktiviert wird, wird mit einer Verzögerung von ca. 15 Sec. Eine SMS an mein Handy gesendet und nach 30 sec. ca. erfolgt ein Anruf. Somit fällt die Reichweitenbeschränkung von Funkbissanzeigern flach, allerdings muss die Montage so straff eingestellt sein, dass der Piepser wirklich nur bei einem Biss aktiviert wird. Das Zeug für den Bissanzeiger hab ich mir bei ebay bestellt ( Relai, Gehäuse, Wahlautomat usw.. ) Ist zwar mit 100,00€ Gesamtkosten nicht billig, aber der Bastler in mir wollte halt wissen ob das geht… |kopfkrat


----------



## Stulle (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

coole sache kannst du die nötigen bauteile auch vorstellen |bigeyes;+


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Perfekt, was schreibt denn so ein Fisch in einer SMS, b.z.w. was sagt er, wenn du ans Telefon gehst?
Quatsch, ich bewundere solche Basteleien immer, weil ich sowas wenn es um Elektronik geht, nie hin bekommen würde!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Somit fällt die Reichweitenbeschränkung von Funkbissanzeigern flach,


Ich bin ja auch ein handwerklicher Volldepp und finde sowas klasse.

Mal ne Verständnisfrage:
Wie groß ist denn die Reichweite solch eines käuflichen Funkbissanzeigers?


----------



## zokker (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Genau das haben wir schon öfter beim Angeln diskutiert und herzlich  drüber gelacht, wo so ein handy scheixx noch hinführt.Soll jetzt Deine  Arbeit nicht abwerten, hast Du super gebaut.:m


----------



## Norbi (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

coole sache#6#6#6 aber müsste es nicht heissen....beim Biss Anruf:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Das ist mal sehr cool. Würde mich interessieren wie es technisch im Hintergrund arbeitet....


----------



## offense80 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Respekt vor deinem technischen Sachverstand, die Idee finde ich klasse. NUR...... 15 Sek bis eine SMS an dich gesendet wird, 30 Sek. bis der Anruf kommt, und "Reichweitenbeschränkung von Funkbissanzeigern flach"

in den 15 bzw. 30 Sekunden kann schon sonstwas an deiner Angel passieren, und die aufgehobene Reichweitenbeschränkung verleitet doch auch dazu, sich noch weiter von den Angeln entfernen zu können. Sagen wir mal, du bekommst die Sms nicht mit, sondern erst den Anruf. Handy aus der Tasche, " Cool, der Fisch hat angerufen" dann mal los zur Angel. 30 Sek der Anruf, 10 Sekunden Handy aus der Tasche ziehen und registrieren wer anruft, dann auf Grund der Reichweitenbeschränkung noch eine Minute zur Angel rennen ( vielleicht etwas übertrieben) sind schon mal 1 Minute 40 Sekunden. 
Wenn ich mir dann überlege, das man wenn man eine Rute passiv auslegt, nicht mal nebenbei aktiv mit einer anderen Rute fischen darf ( hab ich hier irgendwo im Board gelesen) dürfte deine ( wirklich ernst gemeint coole Erfindung ) den Fischereiaufsehern nicht besonders gut schmecken....


----------



## Seele (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Finde es auch toll umgesetzt, aber die Idee ist ja nicht neu und in der Verwendung einfach völlig indiskutabel. Ich muss beim ersten Piepser direkt an die Rute, sonst hat der Fisch zu viel Chancen ins Holz zu flüchten. Bis der Anruf, Whatsapp, SMS oder sonst was ans Handy kommt ists schon zu spät. 
Per Bluetooth wäre es höchstens mit einer extra App noch möglich es wie einen normalen Bissanzeiger zu simulieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Witzige Spielerei, aber die Frage ist doch, wo bist du bei einem Biss, daß du angerufen werden mußt, im Kino?

Da würde es doch eher Sinn machen, der Gerät so zu modifizieren, daß der Anruf sagen wir 'ne 1/4-1/2h vor dem Biss erfolgt!


----------



## Locke4865 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann überlege, das man wenn man eine Rute passiv auslegt, nicht mal nebenbei aktiv mit einer anderen Rute fischen darf ( hab ich hier irgendwo im Board gelesen) dürfte deine ( wirklich ernst gemeint coole Erfindung ) den Fischereiaufsehern nicht besonders gut schmecken....



Tja die Anzeige wäre perfekt:vik:
wir haben intern die vorgabe 5-10m max Abstand zu den Rute
sprich Sichtweite ist aber unsere Entscheidung was wir machen
bei 1,5 min hätte ich die Rute schon sichergestellt da wärste noch nicht mal in rufweite


----------



## feederbrassen (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

#6 Da hätte ich vielleicht schon abnehmer für ,weil es bei uns immer ein paar Deppen gibt die sich soweit von den Ruten endfernen das sie nichts mitbekommen.|supergri
Vom Handy mal abgesehen.


----------



## wusel345 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

*Coole Sache von der Technik her.* Mein Tipp dazu: keine SMS, sondern einen speziellen Klingelton. Das erspart das Lesen der SMS und man reagiert schneller. 

*Nun kommt Spaß:*|supergri
D.h. aber dann auch, ich kann, während ich angel, kurz einkaufen fahren. Wenn ich ne SMS bekomme mit dem Text "Hallo, ich bin ein Fisch an deinem Haken" oder der spezielle Klingelton ertönt düse ich wie ein Vollidiot, Verkehrsregeln missachtend, zurück zum Angelplatz. Sollte ich doch mal geblitzt oder angehalten werden kann ich nachweisen, dass ich gerade nen Fisch an der Angeln hatte/habe und sofort weiter muss. Eventuell mit wasserdichtem Minihandy am Haken so dass man noch erfragen kann, wer gerade anbeisst. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## noob4ever (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Mal nen Vorschlag fürs nächste Projekt: W-Lan Sender am Bissanzeiger der sofort über eine APP signale sendet. 

Also "Funkbissanzeiger" über W-Lan und Handy mit APP.


----------



## gründler (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Zur Zeit sind solche Bissanzeiger im kommen.

http://www.predatorfishing.at/2013/06/andasport-elektronische-bissanzeiger/


http://www.anda-sport.de/


Paar Monate/Jahre noch dann wird der alte Bissanzeiger mehr und mehr verschwinden.

|wavey:


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn die Reichweite solch eines käuflichen Funkbissanzeigers?


Die gehen schon ordentlich weit. Noch weiter geht es mit einem Eigenbau aus 2 günstigen PMR-Funkgeräten :
http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/funk_biss.htm

Mit einem Funkgerät mit Fox-Funktion braucht man gar nix zu löten  .


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Also, ich muß zunächst sagen das ich durchaus immer noch einen Bissanzeiger und eine Pose zusätzlich zu dem Wählautomaten montiert habe, also im Gegensatz zu den meisten Leuten habe ich somit einen 3-fachen Bissanzeiger. Wem dieses neumodische Zeugs nicht gefällt, der kann gerne bei seinen Aalbimmeln bleiben.
Da ich aber diesen Bissalarm zum Fischen mit offenem Bügel und Gummiring an der Stellfischrute gebaut habe wie vielleicht der ein oder andere auf den Bildern erkennt, erfolgt hier nur ein kurzes Akustisches Signal durch den Bissanzeiger, nämlich genau so lange, wie die Schnur sich unter dem Gummiring befindet. Das heist, wenn mir nachts mal die Äuglein zufallen oder ich ne Jacke im Auto hole, bekomme ich trotzdem noch alles mit. Und auch wenn man an einem kleinen Flüsschen mit vielen Neander n und Buhnen fischt , wo so eine Funkbissanzeiger nicht immer optimal funktioniert, ist man so klar im Vorteil. Kann man auch in Verwendung eines Schnurclips beim fischen auf Raubfisch auf Grund anwenden.
Und für alle die, die für Neuerungen aufgeschlossen sind, hier mal die benötigten Materialien und Ihre ungefähre Funktion :


1 Relai mit Schließerkontakt und 9 V Steuerspannung ( z.B. Nachlaufrelai für Lüftungsventilatoren)
Einen 9 Volt betrieben Bissanzeiger mit Klinkensteckeranschluß für Dropoff-Swinger ( Güstig sind hier div. Modelle von Zebco oder Gauvell, wer Qualität haben möchte, Delkim z.B. geht auch )
Ein GMS-Wählmodul, z.B. das *GSM Funk Telefon Wahlgerät GW-02/NO*
*Eine Spannungsquelle für das GMS ( bei mir 8 x AA/ 1,5 V/ 2,6 AH von Varta )*
*Ein Gehäuse mit passenden Abmessungen ( bekommt auch bei Conrad z.B. )*
*Einen 2,5“ MONO- Klinkenstecker, ca 1,5m 2-adrige Zuleitung dafür ( so 0,75² )*
*Eine Prepaid-Card von Telekom für 5€*
*Der Ausgang des Bissanzeigers liefert eine Ausgangspannung von 9V für mehrere Sekunden an die Spule des Relais, dieses schließt den Impulskontakt des GMS-Wählautomaten du der anruft erfolgt.*


----------



## donak (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Die Idee und Umsetzung finde ich auch gut, ob es nun prakitkabel ist hin oder her. Wenigstens mal wieder ein paar Gedanke gemacht, finde ich echt klasse!


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



donak schrieb:


> Die Idee und Umsetzung finde ich auch gut, ob es nun prakitkabel ist hin oder her. Wenigstens mal wieder ein paar Gedanke gemacht, finde ich echt klasse!


So sehe ich das auch ;-) . Komme ursprünglich selber auch aus der Elektronikbranche.... 
Und beim Basteln hat der TE mindestens 2-3 Stunden keinen Blödsinn angestellt, z.B. keinem Kormoran den Vogel gezeigt usw |wavey::m .
Ich habe mir z.B. 2 supergünstige(3,99Euro) Suxxes-Rutenblank-Bissanzeiger umgebaut.


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ich habe mir z.B. 2 supergünstige(3,99Euro) Suxxes-Rutenblank-Bissanzeiger umgebaut.


Wie denn ? Sind das die, die an ein Funkgerät gekoppelt sind ?
Interessiere mich auch immer für sowas...|kopfkrat


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Wie denn ? Sind das die, die an ein Funkgerät gekoppelt sind ?
> Interessiere mich auch immer für sowas...|kopfkrat


Ist eigentlich einfach erklärt...
https://www.fishermans-partner-shop...sanzeiger-Suxxes_MiniBissanzeiger-168303.html

Habe 2 davon an 2 Ruten am Blank montiert.
Anstatt der Knopfzellen robuste Eneloop-Micros angelötet.
Das wars dann auch schon mit dem eigentlichen "Hardware-Umbau".
2 PMR-Funkgeräte(meine sind von Commodore baugleich->http://www.thiecom.de/lpd/tc109.htm )  mit Vox-Funktion(sozusagen eines auf " Babyüberwachung" gestellt ;-) ).

Der Pieper von den Suxxes ist schon ziemlich laut.
Daneben ganz einfach das Funkgerät mit Vox-Sprachsteuerung("Babyüberwachung") gestellt. Bei Biss sendet das Funkgerät neben der Rute das laute Piepsignal ans andere Funkgerät. Im 70cm Band enorme Reichweite.

Edit:
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit anderen Störsendern ! Falls bei jemanden Probleme in Ballungszentren auftauchen sollten, so lötet man die Antenne beim Empfangsfunkgerät ab. Die Sendeendstufe wird ja beim Empfangsfunkgerät nicht gebraucht, die durch eine unangepasste Antenne und bei Dauersendungen Schaden nehmen könnte. Durch die 0,5W des Sendegerätes, kommt auch ohne Empfangsantenne ein starkes Signal in ein paar 100m Entfernung an. Zusätzlich hat man ja noch eine knackige Rauschsperre (Squelsh) beim Empfangsfunkgerät, so dass alle möglichen "Störsender" elemeniert werden.


----------



## zokker (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Nur wann sind diese -Mini Bissanzeiger- wieder lieferbar? Schaue schon seit MONATEN. Wo anders habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

ich finde das ne super idee
am besten gleich eine whats app nachricht an alle ^^
oder noch besser statusnachricht die automatisch in facebook gepostet wird 
am besten noch gekopelt mit der handy kamera die gleich ein video oder alle paar sekunden bilder macht und sie postet 
das wäre perfekt


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> ich finde das ne super idee
> am besten gleich eine whats app nachricht an alle ^^
> oder noch besser statusnachricht die automatisch in facebook gepostet wird
> am besten noch gekopelt mit der handy kamera die gleich ein video oder alle paar sekunden bilder macht und sie postet
> das wäre perfekt


Nicht so voreilig ! Am 11.11. geht euer "Lachen auf Befehl"(genannt Karneval) erst wieder los !



zokker schrieb:


> Nur wann sind diese -Mini Bissanzeiger- wieder lieferbar? Schaue schon seit MONATEN. Wo anders habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden.


Vielleicht bei F- Partner mal anfragen ? Hatte sie damals auch nur dort gesehen.

Ansonsten gäbe es noch andere Alternativen ....z.B.  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grauvell-Ele...anzeiger-/390874242140?_trksid=p2054897.l4275 oder http://www.ebay.de/itm/BALZER-elekt...005&prg=9734&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=390874242140&rt=nc (inkl. Versandkosten) <--- nur Beispiellinks


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Tjoa, eigentlich auch eine naheliegende und einfache Funktion, die Fox-Teile kenne ich allerdings nicht. Bei dem verlinktem Bissanzeiger wird der Alarm beim fischen mit Freilauf über die beiden Röllchen ausgelöst ? 
Wichtig bei meiner Konstruktion ist das Fischen mit offenen Rollenbügel, hier stand die Problematik im Vordergrund, das eine akustische Bissanzeige nur dann erfolgte, wenn die Schnur unter Spannung abgezogen wurde ( Freilauffunktion ) .
Da es aber grade beim Raubfischangeln mit Naturködern darauf ankommt, das der Fisch mit einen möglichst geringen Widerstand abziehen kann, ist mir diese Funktion mit dem anwählen grade recht. Als Vorfach kommt hier ein 7x7 mit Einzelhaken zum Einsatz, der Kofi wird durch die Lippe fixiert. Der Anhieb erfolgt nicht unmittelbar, sondern ich lasse den Fisch sowieso ein paar Meter abziehen.
Funkbissanzeiger nutze ich auch, habe aber hier auch schon Bisse verpennt, entweder reichte das Signal auf einmal doch nicht mehr bis zum Empfänger oder beim fischen mit offenem Rollenbügel piepst es halt nur kurz. Wie schon beschrieben, ich angle hier an einem Fluss und stelle eine Rute gerne auch mal ein paar Meter weiter weg.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

ich finde es toll wenn leute sich so etwas zusammen basteln ich habe 2 linke hände 
auch wenn es manchmal auf dem ersten blick nicht viel sinn macht aber wie oft sind aus solchen sachen sinvolle entstanden 
nicht böse gemeint jetzt 
mein erstes posting war nur spass 
wobei so absurd ist das nicht wenn ich mir facebook ansehe was da manchmal steht ^^


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Super Bastelei! 
Ich hätte mir eher Gedanken über eine sensiblere Rückmeldung vom vorhandenen E-Bissanzeiger gemacht, aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich wenig Ahnung on Elektronik hab 

Da ich keine Ahnung habe hier mal eine (vielleicht dumme) Frage: woher kommt den das 15sec bz. 30sec "delay" zwischen Biss und SMS/Anruf? und warum nicht einfach direkt Anruf?


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*

Es sind auch nicht ganz 15 sec. bis zur SMS, eher so 7/8 Sekunden, habs mal gestoppt...schneller geht's eben vermutlich auch nicht, das Gerät muß erst mein Handy anwählen, ist so als ob du versucht ein anderes Handy anzurufen, dabei ist ja auch nicht gleich der Freiton da, sondern es dauert ein paar Sekunden bis es tutet..


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Tjoa, eigentlich auch eine naheliegende und einfache Funktion, die Fox-Teile kenne ich allerdings nicht. Bei dem verlinktem Bissanzeiger wird der Alarm beim fischen mit Freilauf über die beiden Röllchen ausgelöst ?
> Wichtig bei meiner Konstruktion ist das Fischen mit offenen Rollenbügel, hier stand die Problematik im Vordergrund, das eine akustische Bissanzeige nur dann erfolgte, wenn die Schnur unter Spannung abgezogen wurde ( Freilauffunktion ) .
> Da es aber grade beim Raubfischangeln mit Naturködern darauf ankommt, das der Fisch mit einen möglichst geringen Widerstand abziehen kann, ist mir diese Funktion mit dem anwählen grade recht. Als Vorfach kommt hier ein 7x7 mit Einzelhaken zum Einsatz, der Kofi wird durch die Lippe fixiert. Der Anhieb erfolgt nicht unmittelbar, sondern ich lasse den Fisch sowieso ein paar Meter abziehen.
> Funkbissanzeiger nutze ich auch, habe aber hier auch schon Bisse verpennt, entweder reichte das Signal auf einmal doch nicht mehr bis zum Empfänger oder beim fischen mit offenem Rollenbügel piepst es halt nur kurz. Wie schon beschrieben, ich angle hier an einem Fluss und stelle eine Rute gerne auch mal ein paar Meter weiter weg.


Betr. den Suxxes-Minibissanzeiger den ich besitze:
Die Schnur wird zwischen die beiden Röllchen gespannt. Als Rute verwende ich jew. eine Freilaufrolle, die extrem auf "kein Widerstand" eingestellt ist. Auch ohne Freilaufrolle wäre die Auslösung kein Problem (Gummiring/Streichholz einklemmen). Derb weit sollte man sich generell nicht von einer Rute entfernen. Das kann u.U. teuer werden, respektive waidgerecht ist anders. Die Lösung entstand nur, weil bei extremen Gegegenwind ein korrektes Hinhören manchmal nervig war.

Vox-Funktion ist dasselbe wie ein Babyphone-Überwachung, wo durch den Geräuschpegel automatisch sofort auf Sendung geschaltet wird. Wer ein ständiges Dauersignal wünscht, kann die Empfindlichkeit des "Babyphonemodus" verändern und den funkgerätinternen Rufton koppeln. Sicherlich gibt es im Babyphonebereich bestimmt noch div. Lösungen mit anderen komplexeren Rufmeldungen(div. Dauersignale etc). Wenn man diesen Babyphone-Bereich "durchforstet" könnte man vielleicht sogar eine Handylösung finden ? ...für die Nicht-Elektronikfreaks...

Die Verzögerung bei deiner Handy-Lösung, sehe ich persönlich als Problem.


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Bei Anruf Biss!!!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Es sind auch nicht ganz 15 sec. bis zur SMS, eher so 7/8 Sekunden, habs mal gestoppt...schneller geht's eben vermutlich auch nicht, das Gerät muß erst mein Handy anwählen, ist so als ob du versucht ein anderes Handy anzurufen, dabei ist ja auch nicht gleich der Freiton da, sondern es dauert ein paar Sekunden bis es tutet..




Alles klar, und warum erst SMS und nicht direkt Anruf? Also ich verpenn schonmal gern ne eingehende SMS - ein Anruf wäre da sicherer, gerade wenn ich mir sowas bastel um ja keinen Biss beim "Augen ausruhen" zu versäumen.
|wavey:


----------

